# Epson XP not authorising CISS sublimation inks



## Graeme Br (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello. New to sublimation dye on to 100% polyester tees process, but with help from the forum here, successfully linked my Epson XP 205 up to a CISS to obtain brilliantly vibrant results so far. 
Have printed off many designs without a problem until today. The CISS unit is still about 3/4 full with no air bubbles or anything I can see.. But whenever I try to print now, it's saying Epson doesn't recognise inks.. And three colours CMB all have a cross next to them. 
I went into printer maintenance.. But it won't even let me do a nozzle check or a head clean ... Just same message... Epson doesn't recognise ink... ???? I've reinserted the block of cartridges .. All four clips are definitely snapping into place like before but I can't get past this Epson recognition thing... Even though it was working perfectly well before...

When I set it up originally there was a warning I was told to bypass.. Recommending that epson inks were best! But it's not giving me an option to OK and bypass it this time??

Any help advice would be much appreciated
I'm sure it's something fairly obvious M missing .

Thanks again

Graeme


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You didn't mention that you reset the cartridges, so maybe it's something simple like that. Your Epson merely thinks the cartridges have no ink in them. Follow the instructions that came with your CISS on how to reset them. This makes the printer think the cartridges are full again.

If that's not the problem, and you did in fact reset the carts, did you recently do a firmware update on your printer?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Graeme Br said:


> Hello. New to sublimation dye on to 100% polyester tees process, but with help from the forum here, successfully linked my Epson XP 205 up to a CISS to obtain brilliantly vibrant results so far.
> Have printed off many designs without a problem until today. The CISS unit is still about 3/4 full with no air bubbles or anything I can see.. But whenever I try to print now, it's saying Epson doesn't recognise inks.. And three colours CMB all have a cross next to them.
> I went into printer maintenance.. But it won't even let me do a nozzle check or a head clean ... Just same message... Epson doesn't recognise ink... ???? I've reinserted the block of cartridges .. All four clips are definitely snapping into place like before but I can't get past this Epson recognition thing... Even though it was working perfectly well before...
> 
> ...


I think you posted this question in another thread ...

Here is my response.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t281977.html#post1623377


----------



## Graeme Br (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks once again for your advice and help Gordon. Yes, unfortunately the resetting is definitely the issue. the Epson thinks the carts are empty when they are being supplied via CIS. (It all worked perfectly for the first four or five days) Unfortunately my CISS didn't come with any instructions at all, so I had to go on to you tube to work out set up etc! I will contact the suppliers on Monday and see if they can give me a cart reset procedure as suggested. 


With regards firmware.. During installation ..the firmware only got to 32% through the process and then froze.. I've tried to get it through several times since but to no avail... All other parts of the Epson installation process completed. Do you think it's something to do with that?

also I wondered if a new printer needs to be primed with ordinary cartridges first before connecting to continuous ink.. Or does it not make any difference?

Thanks again.. Sorry to be asking so many questions ... I'm so close to production!

Graeme


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Graeme Br said:


> With regards firmware.. During installation ..the firmware only got to 32% through the process and then froze..


Don't upgrade the firmware unless specifically approved by your CIS vendor. Otherwise the update may render the CIS cartridges unusable.

The fact that the firmware update stalled could be ominous in itself. If the update was incomplete, your printer may not fully function properly.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Graeme Br said:


> Thanks once again for your advice and help Gordon. Yes, unfortunately the resetting is definitely the issue. the Epson thinks the carts are empty when they are being supplied via CIS. (It all worked perfectly for the first four or five days) Unfortunately my CISS didn't come with any instructions at all, so I had to go on to you tube to work out set up etc! I will contact the suppliers on Monday and see if they can give me a cart reset procedure as suggested.
> 
> 
> With regards firmware.. During installation ..the firmware only got to 32% through the process and then froze.. I've tried to get it through several times since but to no avail... All other parts of the Epson installation process completed. Do you think it's something to do with that?
> ...


You should always check your brand new printer first with OEM carts. Most Epsons when you remove the cart lid to install the CIS it won't go back on again as it typically will be damaged, that could void your warranty if you have to return a new printer that has a different problem out of the box. So checking first with OEM carts is a good idea. You also want to make sure your new printer is 100% functional "out of the box" in case your aftermarket ink delivery option is not working. 

In other words if your printer works out of the box with it's original config and you add CIS etc, then you can isolate your problem to just the CIS. If you skipped this step (testing as original) then if something goes wrong it becomes harder to isolate the problem to the CIS or the printer ... which one is at fault.

DO NOT upgrade your firmware, some aftermarket CIS and refillable carts may be rendered useless by Epson.


----------



## Graeme Br (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks again for the good advice guys. Wish I'd known about this site before I stated setting up! Def won't do any more with the firmware

.. The ink charging part definitely isn't functioning properly and I've had flashing orange lights from the start which is obviously wrong.. But the CIS was all working perfectly until the computer thought the carts had run out. not sure what to do now?
Should I try and reinstall the whole thing from scratch using individual carts first maybe?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Graeme Br said:


> Thanks again for the good advice guys. Wish I'd known about this site before I stated setting up! Def won't do any more with the firmware
> 
> .. The ink charging part definitely isn't functioning properly and I've had flashing orange lights from the start which is obviously wrong.. But the CIS was all working perfectly until the computer thought the carts had run out. not sure what to do now?
> Should I try and reinstall the whole thing from scratch using individual carts first maybe?


If you test with your individual carts and it all works then you won't need to re-install. Try that first.


----------



## Graeme Br (Nov 28, 2013)

Will do! Thanks again


----------



## opportunist123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi,

This might be a little off topic but I would like to know if you are using the xp-205 as a DTG or just printing onto transfer paper to be transferred onto garments.

Thanks.


----------



## immy2k (Sep 25, 2014)

hi need some advice, ive just bought printing heat press. Iv been trying all night yest to set up my printer but its really frustrating me. I have the epson xp250 with ciss. I have done everything the way it should watched so many different youtube videos it still saying i have no ink supply. Its not recognising the ciss, any advice? im starting to think i haven't installed the drivers in properly cos when i tried printing with normal ink cartridges it wasn't very clear only yellow ink was visible. any advice will do please...my email is [email protected]


----------



## normo (Feb 23, 2014)

I have ciss on my xp950.put original cartridges in.and get machine running.
Then start again with no firmware upgrade. Your ciss should have a website how to. My ciss is MIR and they have videos on how to.
Good luck.


----------



## immy2k (Sep 25, 2014)

hi mate did u get this problem sorted as i have the same problem and can do with help lol thanks


----------



## CornwallSub (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Guys

I had a similar problem when changing from a XP205 to XP215 

The Cure was to fill the cartridges with ink and then such 10ml back up
into the syringe to cause a vacuum and than let it back into the cartridge 

this causes the top circle in the cartridge to fill with ink, I think this tricks
the printer into thinking that you have inserted a new cartridge

I hope this helps


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

that's why I use refillable carts! like the sucking ink out of the ciss system, worked for me when I had ciss. also do you have a pin resetter, for the carts? just asking questions. Been in your shoe's, good luck uncletee.


----------



## immy2k (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi mate,

I have tried everything else except that, i did notice there was ink to the top in the ciss but no ink yet in the cartridges, i was wondering why the ink wasn't flowing down. so if i release ink to the cartridges so they are full with ink, it should recognise new cartridges have been replaced? and hopefully the flashing red light should disappear yes?





CornwallSub said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I had a similar problem when changing from a XP205 to XP215
> 
> ...


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

The CISS works on a siphon process, you may want to raise your CISS alittle..


----------

